# A free copy of the institutes



## TheWidowsMites (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm celebrating one year of blogging over at 2mites.com by giving away 3 free copies of _The Institutes_. It takes less than a minute to enter the drawing over at 2mites.com, and you don't have to give out any personal information.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info!

You need to include a signature with your posts. Click on the link in my signature below and see how.

And welcome to the PB!


----------

